# research



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

how do we research a certain dog that is registered thru ukc


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the name?


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

bambino sico


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmm I tried to find something so far Nada. do you know what kennel the dog is out of?


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

no its for a friend I tried but couldnt find anything thanks for trying


----------

